# bridge pics



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

pictures of some bridges around the layout. some On30, some O.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

more bridges


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice work,:smilie_daumenpos:

Just a few observations I made, and a couple of questions for you.

In post number 2, the third picture it looks like the gray bridge is not sitting on the rock supports right. Is that bridge being used? Or was it swept off by a flash flood? 

Is that the blue bridge you were talking about?

I like the Old #7.:smilie_daumenpos:

Looking at the first picture in post #2 the timber looks narrow at the bottom, am I seeing this right?

The long curved trestle is nice how long did that take to make?

This picture what do you have hiding here? (red arrow)


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

ed, i appreciate the thumbs up.

first i have to say this layout, like most everybodys, is a work in progress. or i should say a rework in progress.

as for your observations and questions;

1. the arch under bridge is off its abutment. this is a rework, i'm adding another main line here.

2. the blue painted bridges are some i posted this summer. you might remember you had never seen blue bridges till you researched these a little bit. actually blue bridges used since 20's.

3.the log bridge is actually heavier and wider at bottom. just illusion from camera angle.:dunno:

4. the curved trestle took about a week or so. i already had 4 jigs for the bents, so they came pretty quick.:thumbsup:

5. that's an old wrecked logging disconnect you seen under the bridge. it fell down in there one day and it looked like it belonged there.:laugh:


----------



## SR KARALIS (Apr 21, 2013)

fantastic work!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see a lot of these used,










Are they just glued on to simulate bolts, just the heads? Or are they actual tacks that you used to secure the beams together?

I put on about 2000 miles in a week running the Northeast roads from Jersey to Boston down to DC, over to Carlisle,Pa and down to Haggerstown, Md. Upstate NY. And all places in between. 
I go into the heart of Baltimore, NYC, Boston, Phila and more. A lot of history in those towns.

But I still have not seen one blue bridge.
I like the color, I will keep on looking. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Great trestles! Scratch built?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

golfermd said:


> Great trestles! Scratch built?


thanks alot, all scratch built.

Ed, those bolts are brass tacks and usually i do leave them long enough to be structural. predrill and add a little white glue.

my BLUE bridges are more blueish green. the camera seems to lighten them.

i'm journeyman millwright. when i'm working i get all over the country.i've seen the blue/green around different places. some RR, more highway.

some blue bridges
first 2 in jersey:cheeky4:































i think i want to go more greenish like this


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Post 504 in this thread, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529

Navy blue.....NJ. :smilie_daumenpos:

Famous old lift bridge, in the history books. Still in operation today.
More pictures in the thread.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

i've fished under this one.
tomsbigbee river
jackson, al.










i was working at the boise cascade paper mill in background


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine's longer. :cheeky4:

I fished under it too, until they all died from Dupont and other chemical places close by. 

It got so bad that the only thing left was the eels.
Even the mud worms were gone. They say when the eels are gone there is nothing left in the river.

Now a lot of critters have made a comeback, even blue claw crabs.
So what if they have pink polka dotted claws with psychedelic colored bodies. :laugh:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

yea,
damn shame what we do to our world.


----------

